# مكتب استشاري



## nehal137 (28 أبريل 2012)

أبحث عن مهندسين لعمل فكرة مكتب استشاري صناعي 
وأحتاج لأفكار وأشخاص إذا أعجبتهم الفكرة أو لديهم اقتراحات
أنا مهندسة مبتدئة وأحتاج لتحقيق فكرة هذا المكتب لمن يمكنه التعاون بفكرة أو أن يكون من الفريق


----------



## abatahah (29 أبريل 2012)

فكرة ممتازة جدا جدا 
انتي في اي دولة اخت نهال ؟ انا من السعودية


----------



## nehal137 (1 مايو 2012)

شكرا على ردك 
أنا من مصر
وممكن يكون هناك تعاون مشترك لأن من الأهداف المستقبلية أن يكون المكتب على مستوى الدول إن شاء الله


----------

